# Some Stuff I've Done...



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

they look awesome!

I love the paint stallion, but love the colors and whole picture of the second one!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow very good!!!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! You have amazing talent!!! I love the first one.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Great job! Very pretty.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you, Jubilee Rose and mudypony!!!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, irisheyes12!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love that first picture. It's great!


----------



## julestar (Jun 9, 2008)

I love the paint horse. You have it all in proportion and the right shading in the right places especially around the head and neck. its beautiful!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you, julestar!


----------



## doc_western (Aug 6, 2008)

those are great!! the shading of the first one is amazing, and i looove the colors on the 2nd. great work


----------

